# And so it begins...



## Johan Grönstedt (Feb 1, 2021)

Gentlemen! 

I feel I have you all to thank. After years of lurking around the interwebs dreaming about knives, I did my first rehandle 6 months ago. It was way too embarrassing to show here of course but it started a burning desire to do it again. And again. And yes, again. 

For me, it has been the can-do spirit of the knife community and all of the wonderful makers sharing their knowledge on YouTube/Instagram that has made it possible for me to start out and get the inspiration to progress. So finally, we've arrived at knife #10, and the first one I feel comfortable with sharing with you great folk, so here goes. Be kind... 

Originally the blade is a Kashima Sanjo 210mm White #2 San-Mai Gyoto, somewhat modified and engraved with my family crest.
The 120mm handle construction is a 5-piece "coffin-style"-handle with hidden internal pins for strength. 
Bog Oak carbon-dated at 3800 years with Green stabilized Boxelder Burl. 
The design idea was shamelessly stolen from Don Nguen - thank you for all the inspiration you produce awesome pieces of art
Finally the glam shots. 
_My GOD the photos were more difficult than the knife..._

Happy to hear any and all thoughts and tips moving forward.
Currently, I'm not at all set up to do this kind of work, I'm working out of my kitchen with no power tools, so just keeping lines straight is a struggle 
But again, very happy to hear your feedback!


----------



## Johan Grönstedt (Feb 1, 2021)

Seeing as my start came from watching others, I thought I'd also share some photos from the production process. Enjoy


----------



## Giovanny Torres (Feb 1, 2021)

Wow, that is very impressive for no power tools and doing it in your kitchen. Congratulations!


----------



## GBT-Splint (Feb 1, 2021)

sweet, nice work ! what did you use to reshape the heel ?


----------



## Johan Grönstedt (Feb 1, 2021)

GBT-Splint said:


> sweet, nice work ! what did you use to reshape the heel ?


Thanks! 
A hacksaw, a poor poor diamond file set and lots of patience...

I also had to do a little remodelling on top of the tang and that was even worse...


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Feb 1, 2021)

Wonderful! Would you mind listing some of the hand tools you use?


----------



## Johan Grönstedt (Feb 1, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Wonderful! Would you mind listing some of the hand tools you use?


I'd be happy to! Having said that I do feel at least a rotary tool is in my near future...

A small but heavy bench vise, without it, nothing would be possible
I use the top of the vise as a level surface to get straight lines with my files

90% of handle shaping is done with a Bahco file, maaaan I love that thing - it moves soo smoothly and fast
I also have a half-round file that comes in really handy as well

Diamond files for the metal work. There I feel hours could be cut down to minutes with a rotary tool.
6 clamps (I feel BARE minimum...)
A wood saw with a supported back, and a cheap hack saw with metal cutting blade
I use a left-over miter box to get the initial cut straight. Ghetto as **** but seems to work. I move over to the vise once everything alings

Small hand drill (ok, its electric, I admit) and cheap drill bits
Sandpaper (I move directly to 240 after filing - moving up to 1000 grit and then finish with some wood polish and after 5 coats do a very light 3000 and 7000 sanding before last coat)
Epoxy, not sure it counts as a hand tool but hey
Center punch (you can manage without)
Measurement instruments are like a cheap-o caliper and a metal ruler. Would like a digital caliper, shouldn't have cheaped out on that...
Best tip is to buy quality files. Makes a world of difference at least to me.
It feels like I'm making a statement with my "no power tools" - Im not 
I just dont have the room for it and files takes up less space than a 2x72...


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Feb 1, 2021)

Johan Grönstedt said:


> I'd be happy to! Having said that I do feel at least a rotary tool is in my near future...
> 
> A small but heavy bench vise, without it, nothing would be possible
> I use the top of the vise as a level surface to get straight lines with my files
> ...




Thank you very much sir. Very kind of you to take the time and list that all out.

I don't take it as you trying to make a statement at all, just the opposite. I see it as you showing what can be done with simple tools and desire. I appreciate it as I have a small work space that I've pondered doing something this from time to time.


----------



## Johan Grönstedt (Feb 1, 2021)

Yeah no worries!

Forgot the most important tool. I use my vacuum cleaner every 30 seconds to suck up wood dust. It is a nasty thing in a home environment and I feel unless I obsess about it right away it start flying around and... well, no Bueno.
I'm looking for a smart solution for this if anyone has any thoughts...


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Feb 1, 2021)

Johan Grönstedt said:


> Yeah no worries!
> 
> Forgot the most important tool. I use my vacuum cleaner every 30 seconds to suck up wood dust. It is a nasty thing in a home environment and I feel unless I obsess about it right away it start flying around and... well, no Bueno.
> I'm looking for a smart solution for this if anyone has any thoughts...



In some applications I have used a small Shop Vac and rigged up PVC pipe for the hose to go into and used clamps to hold the contraption in place. Might work near your vice. Say the hose running along the counter into a piece of pipe with a 90 degree bend, another short piece of pipe and another 90 facing the vice in a sort of S shape.


----------



## Johan Grönstedt (Feb 1, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> In some applications I have used a small Shop Vac and rigged up PVC pipe for the hose to go into and used clamps to hold the contraption in place. Might work near your vice. Say the hose running along the counter into a piece of pipe with a 90 degree bend, another short piece of pipe and another 90 facing the vice in a sort of S shape.


Yeah I can "kinda" see what you mean. 
It seems easier to rig something up when a) its a shop and you can permanently mount stuff in good places and b) the machines throw dust in the same place all the time.

I feel I need a system that is quick to rig up and down. 
A lot of my pain is just the time it takes to clean everything up after I've been fiddling about


----------



## daddy yo yo (Feb 5, 2021)

Very cool and impressive!

Personally, I’d prefer to see a bit of a coke bottle shape, but hey, that’s just me...

It really looks very cool!!!


----------



## Johan Grönstedt (Feb 5, 2021)

daddy yo yo said:


> Very cool and impressive!
> 
> Personally, I’d prefer to see a bit of a coke bottle shape, but hey, that’s just me...
> 
> It really looks very cool!!!



When you talk about Coke bottle shape - are you talking about not keeping the handle straight if you were to look at it from the upside if that makes sense?

Like this?

Haven't tried that, mind telling me why you prefer it? I think the aesthetics of it is a little less "clean" but willing to compromise if it makes a big difference in hand-feel so to speak.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Feb 5, 2021)

I guess I have always preferred it this way. The decent taper from the bolster to the middle, then it gets a tiny bit thinner, and the but is a bit wider again... Feels perfect in hand!

Please, I am in no way saying that your handle is „wrong“, it does look absolutely fantastic!!!! And the glam shots are pretty good too!!


----------



## Johan Grönstedt (Feb 5, 2021)

daddy yo yo said:


> I guess I have always preferred it this way. The decent taper from the bolster to the middle, then it gets a tiny bit thinner, and the but is a bit wider again... Feels perfect in hand!
> 
> Please, I am in no way saying that your handle is „wrong“, it does look absolutely fantastic!!!! And the glam shots are pretty good too!!



Haha promise no offense!  

I'm just pretty new to this and happy to learn (and honestly darn thankful anyone takes the time to give advice and opinions!)! 

I guess the devil is in the detail, make it _just so_ without overemphasizing it. I feel that in the example you provided it flows quite naturally and never becomes over-exaggerated. Kinda like it. Thanks for suggesting! @


----------



## daddy yo yo (Feb 5, 2021)

You’re welcome. The handle I showed is from a Hattori FH knife. I think the reason why the handle gets slimmer between middle and end is to make it a perfect finger rest. Not every Western handle is good, some are phenomenal though. I have recently had a Western handle from Ben Kamon in my hand. Just perfect! Stunning design with 100% performance/functionality!


----------



## tostadas (Feb 9, 2021)

Johan Grönstedt said:


> Seeing as my start came from watching others, I thought I'd also share some photos from the production process. Enjoy


How big is the vise you are using? And is it attached to the table, or just free standing?


----------



## Johan Grönstedt (Feb 9, 2021)

tostadas said:


> How big is the vise you are using? And is it attached to the table, or just free standing?



It's this vise
Width 15 cm
Height 13 cm
Weight 6,65 kg

I clamp it down to my windowsill with 2 clamps at that works great for me. It has 3 holes for permanent mounting, but that is a big no-no according to the wife


----------



## Johan Grönstedt (Feb 9, 2021)

tostadas said:


> How big is the vise you are using? And is it attached to the table, or just free standing?


I can tell you that this is my second vise. The first one i bought was one of those small ball-joint-pivot things that looks mega usefull for the beginner who doesn't know better, but in reality broke after 2 hours of viseing. Stay away.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 9, 2021)

Really nice work on this handle. I LOVE how the green layers are laid out and how they really "POP"!


----------



## Johan Grönstedt (Feb 10, 2021)

Dave Martell said:


> Really nice work on this handle. I LOVE how the green layers are laid out and how they really "POP"!


----------



## RDalman (Feb 10, 2021)

Awesome. Just want to add, you should be able to use the regular metal files to a large extent on blades. Even on the hardened steel unless it's like 64+ hrc. A file is commonly used to sharpen axes and sawchains after all


----------



## Cener509 (Jun 11, 2021)

It's very impressive work you did!

I have Bosch Power Tools JS470E wood tools to further usage, but as a I never perform knife making before. But I will try to make like after completion some projects.


----------



## DarKHarlequiN (Jun 11, 2021)

Its great to see what a little ingenuity and some blood sweat and tears can result in.


----------



## cotedupy (Jun 11, 2021)

Jaysus this is impressive, top work .

And with aspects that require proper skills that I think that would be beyond me... the sawing and making of the initial blank for instance does not look an easy task with what you used. Kudos!


----------



## matchplay18 (Aug 24, 2021)

Thru sheer determination and tools at hand you make it work. Hey your not being paid by the hour??


----------



## Johan Grönstedt (Aug 25, 2021)

Haha @matchplay18 thankfully my primary job is not by the hour  
Having said that, I've only managed to do one more knife since this - here it is


----------



## daddy yo yo (Aug 25, 2021)

Hej,

this is once again gorgeous! Wow!!

Med vänlig hälsning,
daddy yo yo


----------

